# 2002 sentra gxe sputters and stalls.....



## agentjabba27 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello all ..and thanks in advance for any help...anyhoot.. I have a 2002 sentra gxe..automatic..a few days ago, it started suttering..as the the day or 2 went on it got worse, and now has evenm started to stall while I am driving down the hwy, or even at a traffic light....my thoughts were leaning towards bad gas...i dmped the treatment stuff down the tank and still nothing, now I am thinking fuel relays, or the pump....what are yall's thoughts....the nissan dealership told me that they did not have a part number for a fuel filter...Is this true...I can;t belive that it wouldn't have one...unless they have the screen in the tank....but like I said any help would be greatly apprciaited...Roy


----------



## NoTTaSIN (Nov 24, 2004)

hay, they should have warned you about the 02 sentra recalls. one of them is for floor mats, and the other is for the cat failing. It melts the inside of the cat, and causes back burn in your system, which will jack up you heads and all. So take it back to the dealer, and tell him that you think the cat might have failed, (also will need a new o2 sensor) metion the recall that you have heard about. 

If that is not it, then it might have something to do with your air 2 fuel ration. check your air box or air filter and make sure its clean, or you have a good seal. 

if non of these are your problem i dont know what to tell you with out driving it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not a recall for the 1.8L engine, sin. the cat recall only pertains to the QR25.

get your crank/cam positon sensor recalls done.


----------



## agentjabba27 (Mar 24, 2005)

:thumbup:


chimmike said:


> that's not a recall for the 1.8L engine, sin. the cat recall only pertains to the QR25.
> 
> get your crank/cam positon sensor recalls done.




What do those recalls do...how can I find a list of recalls...does the crank / cam have a problem?

Thanks


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

There are actually cat converter recalls for both the 2.5 and 1.8 engines. The engine sensor (crank and cam) recall pertains to a lot of different vehicles so ask you dealer to check for recalls that apply to your VIN.


----------

